# ford 3000 questions



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have just purchased my first diesel tractor its a 66 ford 3000 , well i was noticing a few things , it looks like a banjo fitting on the side of the injector pump and a plug in the bottom that has a fuel leak, now i was reading that should have oil in there and not fuel is this correct? When running i have slight white smoke exiting the breather on valve cover but has zero smoke out of exhaust, my neighbor said that could be caused by air in the system is this correct?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 66ford3000,

Welcome to the ford/new Holland tractor forum.

See attached parts diagram for a Simms injection pump. This pump has a small oil reservoir. The pump oil should be changed every time you change engine oil. Same oil in engine and pump. I recommend a 15W-40 oil. Many guys use Shell Rotella brand oil. See items #73 two plugs - one drain and the other is the fill level port. Item #75 is the filler cap. Item #74 is sealing washer for the plugs. If you have a leaking plug, replace the sealing washer. You pour oil into the filler port till it overflows out the fluid level check port. 

The slight white smoke you see coming out the crankcase vent tube is minor "blowby" gases coming from your crankcase. Not to worry, it simply indicates your engine has some wear. Normal for these old engines. As long as your diesel starts and runs well you are good to go. 

Banjo connections usually have 2 sealing washers, one on each side. If you have a leak, replace washers.


----------



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you for the reply and info!! Much appreciated, i live in buffalo ny so does get below 0 with windchill on occasion, is the 15 40w still recommended?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Sorry, I live in Texas so I don't have extreme cold like you do. Switch to 10W-30 for the winter months, and consider installing a block heater. Also, make sure your thermostart intake manifold heater is working.


----------



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sounds good thanks!!


----------



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

I had one last question, my number 79 the banjo bolt is leaking out of the bleeder itself on the top of it and not on the outside and its tight would 2 new sealing washers fix this? Whats this banjo bolt for?can i use 2 generic 5/16 sealing washers?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See item #90 on attached parts diagram. Is this what you are referring to? You must have a crack in the connector? 

I think the washers are made of a softer metal (like copper) to deform/conform to the sealing surface. Not expensive.


----------



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes thats it but mine doesn't have that tube so that must be missing, its just the banjo fitting


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Looking at the price of a new tube, I would look for a used tube. I haven't got a clue where the other end of the tube goes. You local New Holland dealer may be able to help on this. 

In the dismantled machine section of tractorhouse.com they have 79 ea. 3000's listed in salvage. Mostly gassers. I spotted one diesel with a Simms pump at: 

Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama 
Phone: (256)353-5661 
Fax: (256)350-4878


----------



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks!! I appreciate it


----------



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

I noticed today oil has a slight diesel smell to it and is a little thin, its not past the full mark and i looked in gear box and rear end and both seem to be a little milky, is this common with condensation? Im just trying to go through everything to have a well maintained tractor with piece of mind, that bolt i took out today and it must be a breather ,it drips every min or so and sometimes you can see it blowing a bubble like pushing air


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Milky oil in the trans and rear end has condensation in it. Time to change it. Diesel in the engine oil may reflect a leaking shaft seal on the injection pump. Change the oil and keep an eye on it. 

What bolt are you talking about.


----------



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ok sounds good, the bolt is that one with the banjo fitting, the bolt has a hole in it also so must be a breather of somesort, because it doesnt have the tube ive been trying to look at other 3000 diesels on google images but no luck, im just curious where that tube goes, i called 3 local new holland places and none of them could see either


----------



## boatjim (Sep 29, 2015)

have been reassembling an old ford 3000 tractor. power steering does not work at all. could I have the main lines reversed? worked before. tks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You may have air in the system. Fill the PS reservoir. With tractor running, turn full right. Refill the reservoir. Turn full left. Refill the reservoir. That should get the air out of the system. 

If the PS still doesn't work, you may have crossed lines. How far did you tear it down? If you removed the PS cylinders, you may have crossed lines and have them working against each other?


----------



## boatjim (Sep 29, 2015)

wheels will not budge in either direction. the steering cylinders were marked, but main pump lines were not.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Try this: Disconnect both cylinders at the rod end. Tie them loosely to the radius rods with baling twine (for support). This will put you back to manual steering mode. 

Is it still locked up? If so, you have a steering gearbox problem. 

If not, switch the PS connections.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Back on the fuel leak issue. I may have become lost along the way, but the banjo bolt on top of the injectors is the bleeder that returns bypass fuel to the tank. It is common for older tractors to lose the flexible hoses that connect the bleeder banjos to the tank return line.

Sometimes owners will just leave them off, skip an injector or two or all of them, and allow the fuel to drool, but that exposes the system to dirt, and makes for a lot of fuel leaking out over the side of the engine.

The hoses used to connect the bleeder banjos can be had at NAPA, just get a diesel rated hose of the same internal diameter and some clamps and you will be in business. The brass compression washers used under bolt and under the banjo are a generic item at NAPA too, just take your old washer or the fitting in and have them get you what you need. Very inexpensive.


----------



## JohnEich (Sep 20, 2012)

The advice about a block heater is real good 66ford3000, mine will not start below 35 degrees (F) without it plugged in for a few hours. Do not leave it plugged in for long periods though, I understand damage can occur. If it is real cold I also put a magnetic heater on the bottom of the oil pan. I also put a battery charger on overnight so it will turn over faster. I may be overdoing it with all this but I want it to start right away when i want to use it. I have not found the factory heating system useful (turning the ignition key to the left to have a type of glow plug burn some diesel, I think. It makes a noise like "shooop" after about a minute but I never found it helpful in starting, even if I held the key for 2 or 3 "shooops", but mine may not be working)


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

If you hear the 'shoop' sound that means your cold weather staring aid is working......the heat coil has ignited a few drops of diesel fuel that are released into the intake manifold. As soon as you hear the sound turn the key to start and it sucks the little bit of fire into the combustion chamber, aiding starting.
Make sure your fuel is turned on and the throttle is open some. You gotta have a good, fully charged battery.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

OH! NEVER EVER use starting spray with your system!!! NEVER!


----------

